# WebOS 3.0.477: Teardown?



## XBrav (Oct 15, 2011)

Has anybody checked into this update to see if HP is just patching the WebOS software? Honestly, no point in updating if it somehow affects my CM


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

XBrav said:


> Has anybody checked into this update to see if HP is just patching the WebOS software? Honestly, no point in updating if it somehow affects my CM


it doesn't affect your cm7....
If all you care about is CM7, why are you worried about a webOS update?


----------



## XBrav (Oct 15, 2011)

scrizz said:


> it doesn't affect your cm7....
> If all you care about is CM7, why are you worried about a webOS update?


WebOS has its moments for usage TBH. I was just curious if anybody had dug into the update to see what it was patching exactly. I like having WebOS in case of an issue with CM.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

does it have hdmi out like a lot of people was saying before its release?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

XBrav said:


> WebOS has its moments for usage TBH. I was just curious if anybody had dug into the update to see what it was patching exactly. I like having WebOS in case of an issue with CM.


fair enough


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> does it have hdmi out like a lot of people was saying before its release?


I'm also curious about this.


----------

